
F-35 Beats Every Other Fighter Jet in Scandinavian Air Force Evaluations - ourmandave
http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/f-35-beats-every-other-fighter-jet-in-scandinavian-air-1776511111
======
bubuga
From TFA:

> After evaluating the Eurofighter Typhoon, Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet and
> Lockheed Martin F-35 as Denmark’s next primary fighter jet, the country’s
> government is recommending the F-35 “unequivocally” as superior in
> “strategic, military, economic, and industrial aspects.”

So, the F-35 was compared with the Eurofigher Typhoon and the Super Hornet.

This means that the "every other fighter jet" refers only to the eurofigher
and the super hornet.

Well, there are plenty more fighter jets out there.

~~~
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dassault_Rafale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dassault_Rafale)

------
SCAQTony
I am very suspicious of this report; most notably after President Obama's
polite remarks to Nordic countries regarding their leadership abilities.

Also the assessment that an A-10 Warthog can presumably out perform an F-35
for close air support (something a F-35 was designed to do as well) per an
F-35 pilot's hedging about an upcoming A/B test.

[http://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/inventions/pres...](http://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/inventions/prestigious-
fighter-pilot-critical-of-showdown-between-f35-and-a10/news-
story/dd44bc74a2b10cf3642d907862e60788).

